
Ask HN: Industries/Companies to Get into Today? - Kshad
Those just reaching escape velocity like MS, Apple, Google, Fb, Netflix during their days
======
khannavid
Let's make a shortlist step by step. There's a good chance that we find the
next big company in the Unicorn List. There are around 500 startups in such a
list:

[https://www.cbinsights.com/research-unicorn-
companies](https://www.cbinsights.com/research-unicorn-companies)

Which startups in this list have the potential to grow rapidly in the next few
years? Not all of them for sure! But there are a lot of them: SpaceX, Stripe,
23andMe, Discord, Grammarly, Duolingo, Calm, Intercom, Brex, Airtable, Figma,
Canva and Udemy to name just a few.

The final factor? How many of them are in a market big enough to make big
companies like Microsoft? This factor gonna make our list way too shorter! But
it's hard to be sure. If I want to guess? I easily remove names like Udemy,
Canva, Calm, Grammarly and Duolingo from our list...

~~~
Kshad
Actually, I think Udemy might be in a very big market. It competes in the
market for continuing learners who could not get an education they wanted
during their 18-25 year ages. I would love to work at Stripe and perhaps
Discord. SpaceX too, but I am not a resident American.

~~~
khannavid
Although I have my serious doubts about educational startups, seeing them more
successful will make me happy for sure. They make a real difference in the
world...

I'm not sure which Unicorns are outside US or which one hire remotely... But
there are a lot of them. InVision is the only one that comes to mind right
now.

~~~
Kshad
US companies are ok, just not defense related companies like SpaceX because
they can only hire citizens.

------
tornato7
Brain Corporation makes cleaning machines autonomous and is thriving during
COVID-19

